# firefox3.6rc2 doesn't start again



## beginner (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello, 
Last night I installed firefox-devel and linux-flashplugin10 ports on my freebsd 8. There were successfully installed and I could watch Youtube very well. Btw, I am running now GNOME. Tonight I opened my pc and run firefox3, but it didn't start again. I clicked on firefox icon. I typed firefox3 from terminal, but nothing started. But I can still use Epiphany Web Browwer and can watch youtube on it.
Please help me to solve this firefox problem.
Sorry, if this kind of post is already somewhere but unfortunately I couldn't find it from google.
Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2010)

I had the exact same problem with FF-devel. It worked exactly one time. After that it lost track of its required libraries, and I just got fed up trying to remarry them. Went back to the regular FF awaiting a fix to -devel, or a regular FF 3.6 port.


----------



## beginner (Jan 26, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I had the exact same problem with FF-devel. It worked exactly one time. After that it lost track of its required libraries, and I just got fed up trying to remarry them. Went back to the regular FF awaiting a fix to -devel, or a regular FF 3.6 port.



If so, ok I will try regular FF port. Thank you so much.


----------



## larrypatrickmaloney (Feb 2, 2010)

*command should be firefox3-devel*

The command line should be /usr/local/bin/firefox3-devel

Larry


----------

